# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Coresa

## castroacosta

zijn er mensen bekend met het product 'Coresa' ?

ik wil van mijn acné af, het gaat wel de goede kant op alleen heb het ook op mijn borst, schouders en rug.. ik zou ook graag in de zomer mijn blote buik durven laten zien!

----------


## castroacosta

kan iemand mij meer vertellen over Coresa ?? ik wil graag van mijn acné af, heb het op borst, schouders en rug & in mijn gezicht!!



[email protected]

----------

